

Join TEALS in Bringing Computer Science to High Schools in the US - bwalks
http://c.codeday.org/l/327

======
bwalks
TEALS (Technology Education and Literacy in Schools) is looking for volunteers
for next year to help teach Intro and AP Computer Science in high schools.
TEALS is part of Microsoft's YouthSpark program, and is run and funded by
Microsoft. I currently am a volunteer for TEALS, teaching Intro to CS to high
school students. If anyone is interested or has any questions about my
experience so far, let me know!

